# Ich bins.



## Tokko (5 Feb. 2008)

*Moin,*

möchte mich nur kurz vorstellen.


Bin 37 Jahre aber immer noch fresh .

Komme aus Mönchengladbach, bin aber kein Fußballfan.

Interessiere mich schon seit Ewigkeiten für Computer/Celebs und die Niederungen des Internets, und werde versuchen meine diesbezüglichen "Triebe" hier ins Board einfliessen zu lassen.

Ich freue mich auf eine fruchtsame Zusammenarbeit.

Grüße

Tokko


----------



## Muli (5 Feb. 2008)

Na da freuen wir uns doch drauf und du wirst sicher eine weitere Bereicherung für dieses Board sein!

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit mein Gutster 

PS: Das mit der Kommunikation kriegen wir sicher auch auf die Reihe


----------



## Katzun (23 März 2008)

hallo tokko,

schön das du uns gefunden hast, wünsche dir viel spaß hier

bei fragen kannst dich gern an die mods oder admins wenden

*hehe*


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Sep. 2008)

Gar nicht so lange her deine Vorstellung... und nun Admin? *Respelt* 

Das du uns fei ja erzählst, wie die neuen Kollegen so sind


----------

